# Ever purged?



## speller24 (Oct 28, 2011)

Has anybody purged something they knew they shouldn't have eaten, because you were scared you would get D the next day? I know it's not a healthful way to regulate your system at all, but I just ate too much peanut butter cups and I knew that tomorrow morning during my 8 am class I would be paying for it. I'm just hoping I'm not that only one who has made this desperate mistake. Any ideas on how to avoid temptation foods that will be bad for my IBS-D?


----------



## Walking0nAWire19 (Nov 4, 2011)

Well I have never purged even though I have thought about it before when I ate something I knew I shouldn't have. I want to give you advice about staying away from good but it is honestly all about willpower. I have stopped eating dairy and gluten food, which has actually helped a lot even though I do still get gas problems every once and awhile when I am having random flare ups. You have to weigh the pros and cons. Basically think to yourself and the worst experience with being sick you have ever had. It normally helps you stay away from the food that you know makes you sick. Hopefully this helps a little bit. Also if you keep a food diary it normally helps you stay away from unhealthy food because you see exactly what you are putting into your body. *IBS-A and possibly Crohn's Disease


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

I wouldn't recommend it.Much of what you may have to do to purge could cause you more diarrhea than the food, and people who get into disordered eating patterns like that often mess up the gut regulation in the long term.Better to do things that may treat the diarrhea than try to flush it all out hoping that flushing will end before your class.A couple of things for temptation foods that work for some people, you may need to find what works for you.1. Don't let it be in the house. Having to go out to get the tempting food tends to make it less likely you will go for it.2. Find ways to include small amounts of temptations at times when you can "live with it" so you are likely to only have one of something rather than a bunch.Now 1 and 2 can be mutually exclusive (or you may decided with your temptations you still have to go to the store to get it first, but have it planned) but it depends on what works for you.3. Practice mindful eating. It is harder to eat more than you should of something if you are actually paying attention to what you eat, and don't eat out of the bag. Always portion it out first.http://www.mindfuleating.org/MindfulEating.html


----------

